# Wing Archery"Red Wing Hunter" Recurve, What's it worth?



## shooter613 (Feb 8, 2010)

This bow has been in the family for atleast 30 years, it's unstrung and i have never seen it shot. the condition i would say is very good, the wood is beautiful and only a few scatches on the tips of the limbs. I know nothing about it. I'm looking to sell, just don't want to get ripped off by the first person interested in it. any info is appreciated.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 8, 2010)

can you post some pics of the bow?


----------



## shooter613 (Feb 8, 2010)

It would be this weekend before I would be able to go over there and take pics.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Feb 9, 2010)

What company logo is on it, Head Ski or AMF?

I have a Red Wing Hunter and a Red Wing Pro.  Both good bows, but the Hunter is the better of the two.  I was told they were worth about $125 to $150.  

Wing bows made before Head ski bought them out are worth more.  Next comes the bows from when Head had them, and then the AMF company bows.  


Hope you get what it is worth for it will make some one a good bow.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Feb 9, 2010)

Call this guy, he knows his used bows very well.

http://www.users.qwest.net/~footedshaft/


----------

